# double laundry



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Not much of a commercial plumber but seem to getting into it some what.  

My question is: They are wanting to put 2 washing machines in this apartment complex side by side. I was wondering if a 2" stack with 2" tees stacked kind of like laundry washer with laundry sink tee stacked above washer tee? 

Would it work? is it legal? didn't see it in code book?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

We did a dorm building, we used 3inch for the wastes that picked up two.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

3KP said:


> Not much of a commercial plumber but seem to getting into it some what.  My question is: They are wanting to put 2 washing machines in this apartment complex side by side. I was wondering if a 2" stack with 2" tees stacked kind of like laundry washer with laundry sink tee stacked above washer tee? Would it work? is it legal? didn't see it in code book?


No it wouldn't , you need a 3" wastes stack


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Well crap,There is only 2" there under the floor. Guess no stacking of tees. Time for plan B.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

3KP said:


> Well crap,There is only 2" there under the floor. Guess no stacking of tees. Time for plan B.


I'd tell them to bust up the floor to the larger pipe, go full size from there.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If you are going to bust up the floor to install a larger pipe, I'd do 4" This way if they want to add in the future they have the capacity.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

The original building was built in the 50's. In the late 60's early 70's they added on to the building and put a laundry and a kitchenette in it which code was a lot different back then and so only a 2 inch line was ran in the area. We cut out the entire laundry room floor.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

3KP said:


> so only a 2 inch line was ran in the area. We cut out the entire laundry room floor.


Mr. Jack Hammer is your friend.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

3KP said:


> Not much of a commercial plumber but seem to getting into it some what.
> 
> My question is: They are wanting to put 2 washing machines in this apartment complex side by side. I was wondering if a 2" stack with 2" tees stacked kind of like laundry washer with laundry sink tee stacked above washer tee?
> 
> Would it work? is it legal? didn't see it in code book?


If they are residential type washers 2" will handle it just fine


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

sparky said:


> If they are residential type washers 2" will handle it just fine



2 washing machines draining at the same time?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> 2 washing machines draining at the same time?


Yes,here in ky we are allowed 6 dfus
on a 2" drain line and one washer is 2dfus so you are allowed 3 washers on a 2" drain and we have done this before but it is a good idea to limit it to two washers per 2" drain but in his situation I would hook them right to that 2" drain before I busted up the floor.i would hook each washer thru different tees or wyes spaced out with as much distance between them as possible.


----------

